# cary grant - movie legend!



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

you would, wouldn't you 

"everybody wants to be cary grant. even i want to be cary grant."


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Definitely a movie legend  

Poll?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Definitely a movie legend
> 
> Poll?



we don' need no steenkin' poll!

unless you fancy starting one... in b&sw


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

"When a man is wrestling a leopard in the middle of a pond, he's in no position to run."


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you would, wouldn't you
> 
> "everybody wants to be cary grant. even i want to be cary grant."



His name is Alexander Archibald Leach!

If I remeber right. 

He used to live in a house down the rd from me, and there's a plaque on it bearing that excessively sad name.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

telegram sent to cary grant's agent by a journalist:

"how old cary grant?"

reply, sent by cary grant himself:

"old cary grant fine [stop] how you?"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> excessively sad name.



 

it's a great name!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> telegram sent to cary grant's agent by a journalist:
> 
> "how old cary grant?"
> 
> ...



That time vortex is clearly gearing up again.

As long as it holds out, and no-one gets distracted by the mass reincarnation of dead local movie stars, we'll get to the 10k marker sometime this afternoon.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> it's a great name!



Then change youre name by deed pool to "Alexander Archibald Leach" to prove how great it is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

One of my favourite actors along with James Stewart


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

i must commend you on your fine taste in movie stars - first cary, then jimmy, excellent stuff   

might i trouble you to vote for cary's home town in this little poll?

many thanks


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Jimmy Stuart is an honorary South Westerner.

And Harvey definitely is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i must commend you on your fine taste in movie stars - first cary, then jimmy, excellent stuff
> 
> might i trouble you to vote for cary's home town in this little poll?
> 
> many thanks





and he got to act with two of my favourite actresses - the two Hepburns


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i must commend you on your fine taste in movie stars - first cary, then jimmy, excellent stuff



Thank you



> might i trouble you to vote for cary's home town in this little poll?




Alas, I'm afraid not.  My grandmother was Welsh so I've had to stay loyal   

Sorry


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

And Bristol was producing cross dressers in 1949


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

bristol - the best at men in frilly knickers


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

What's the film where he's the newspaper editor (or journo) whose getting a divorce...?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> What's the film where he's the newspaper editor (or journo) whose getting a divorce...?




I'll think of it in a minute.

I've got Bringing up Baby and Philadelphia Story on the brain at the moment  


Was it His Girl Friday?


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'll think of it in a minute.
> 
> I've got Bringing up Baby and Philadelphia Story on the brain at the moment
> 
> ...



Yes!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0032599/

I've been trying to remember what that film was called for _ages_.

Thank you!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Yes!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0032599/
> 
> ...




You're welcome.  Have just thought of another of his films - a most excellent one at that - Operation Petticoat   

I could watch that over and over


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you would, wouldn't you



I might, but he'd have to do something about that hair!


----------



## JTG (Apr 13, 2006)

my mate lives next door to the house where he was born


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> I might, but he'd have to do something about that hair!





Well HE was a war bride at the time


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 13, 2006)

god, he's so suave I just wanna crawl into a corner and paint the word 'uncouth' on my forehead!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> god, he's so suave I just wanna crawl into a corner and paint the word 'uncouth' on my forehead!



He would be far too polite to think that of you, even if you are


----------



## Iam (Apr 13, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Have just thought of another of his films - a most excellent one at that - Operation Petticoat
> 
> I could watch that over and over



Aaah, on the ship with Tony Curtis? 

I have to confess, I have a bit of a thing about movies of this era, back in the days before special effects were all. I'm going to go and see if I can find HGF on DVD this afternoon.


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2006)

Let us not forget The Pride & The Passion as well, magnifico movie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Aaah, on the ship with Tony Curtis?
> 
> I have to confess, I have a bit of a thing about movies of this era, back in the days before special effects were all. I'm going to go and see if I can find HGF on DVD this afternoon.




Yep, brilliant film.  Think Curtis played whatever the navy call someone who acquires things!  er, supply officer or something 

I'm a fan of films from this period as well.

Mister Roberts was a brilliant film as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Aaah, on the ship with Tony Curtis?
> 
> I have to confess, I have a bit of a thing about movies of this era, back in the days before special effects were all. I'm going to go and see if I can find HGF on DVD this afternoon.




under £3.00 on Amazon


----------



## Iam (Apr 13, 2006)

w00t! Amazon's been quite useful recently, for buying records from the states that aren't getting UK releases, but that's about all I use it for. Might have to look at DVDs there more often. 

I've not had a poke around in the DVD section in Virgin for yonks, though, and I'm going today. The last thing I bought was _The Big Sleep_ for £1.50 - bargain!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> w00t! Amazon's been quite useful recently, for buying records from the states that aren't getting UK releases, but that's about all I use it for. Might have to look at DVDs there more often.
> 
> I've not had a poke around in the DVD section in Virgin for yonks, though, and I'm going today. The last thing I bought was _The Big Sleep_ for £1.50 - bargain!





Only £4.00 (including delivery) on Play.com
http://www.play.com/play247.asp?pa=search&searchtype=allproducts&searchstring=%22His+Girl+Friday%22&page=search&Go.x=41&Go.y=7


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I have to confess, I have a bit of a thing about movies of this era, back in the days before special effects were all. I'm going to go and see if I can find HGF on DVD this afternoon.



i already have it if you wanna lend


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

Mister Roberts just started

Has absolutely nothing to do with Cary Grant of course and should go in a different war films thread


----------



## kittyP (Jan 19, 2013)

Iam said:
			
		

> "When a man is wrestling a leopard in the middle of a pond, he's in no position to run."



Bringing up Baby is one of my favourite films. 

Also The Philadelphia Story :love:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Bringing up Baby is one of my favourite films.
> 
> Also The Philadelphia Story :love:


 
Excellent taste


----------



## kittyP (Jan 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Excellent taste



Why thank you


----------

